# Ghetto tubeless ver. 2.0: Gorilla Tape



## MR. evil (Aug 3, 2012)

As a bunch of you know I am a big fan of the ghetto tubeless setup that uses a 20" bmx tube as the rim strip. Been using this setup for over 3 years now with great successes. Recently came across a new ghetto tubeless method of using Gorilla tape instead of the bmx tube to seal the rim. Gave this a try tonight and it was very easy to set up. The entire process of setting up the rear wheel took about 30 minutes and 10 of those minutes was getting the old tire with the bmx ghetto setup off the bike. Was a real bitch breaking the seal of that bmx tube setup. 

I deviated a bit from the video and used 1" wide Gorilla tape so I didn't have to trim it as shown in the vid. Going to give this setup a test in the morning and we shall see how it holds up. If I don't like it I will go back to the bmx tubes as I know they work great.

http://forums.mtbr.com/wheels-tires/gorilla-tape-ghetto-tubeless-works-great-537185.html


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 4, 2012)

Tire hasn't lost any air pressure over night and i haven't even added sealant yet.


----------

